# FrictionFlipper



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

After I made the first slingshot with a knife inside, I knew there would be more. I mean, really who can resist pushing two tools together for no good reason?

This time I used a Svord Peasant Knife as the blade component. The rest of the slingshot is made from 3/8" G10 based on the Axiom design. The blade tension is adjusted with the screws on the back.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Reminds me of a straight razor. Very nice Result!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Pretty slick Nathan! I dig it


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

:koolaid: Now that's what I'm talkin' bout! Kill the rabbit and skin it without even having to reach into your pocket.

Almost too gorgeous for words, Nathan. That's so great it belongs in heaven.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Ultimately, it is quite impractical. But when can one ever have too many knives or slingshots? Especially knife slingshots...


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome and inventive!!!!!

Great work!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

sorry i dont see the point :rolling:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Sharp AND snappy! Nice.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

norca said:


> sorry i dont see the point :rolling:


Just for the challenge. I will admit once again that it is entirely impractical, but at least it is good for a laugh... no?


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

This SS regardless of being practical or not is still awesome!!! 
-Leo


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Awesome !
Add a fire steel somewhere and you got yourself a survival ss , everything you need to put food on the table.
When do we get to see the one with the Japanese steel Nathan ?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

dan ford said:


> Awesome !
> Add a fire steel somewhere and you got yourself a survival ss , everything you need to put food on the table.
> When do we get to see the one with the Japanese steel Nathan ?


Hah! Forget the firesteel, incorporate a Bic lighter. :king:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

WOW. You're getting the hang of this knife/slingshot thing. Thanks for sharing, Nathan.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow.... coool!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very cool nathan


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow that's a work of art


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great idea Nathan and smoking looking fork. :headbang:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

I think it looks great! You need to carve a slingshot with this one, just so you can say I made this slingshot with my slingshot


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

Good job of hiding a blade that size to the slingshot body :thumbsup:



dan ford said:


> Awesome !
> Add a fire steel somewhere and you got yourself a survival ss , everything you need to put food on the table.
> When do we get to see the one with the Japanese steel Nathan ?


Japanese steel? what is it? VG-10? :naughty: H1? :wub:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I like knives and I like slingshots.  It is very nice looking. Good job!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow another beauty and I like the idea with the raiser knife so I have an excuse for leaving another one in the bath room !!! next to the one from ruthixxxx with the shaving brush

cheers


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

Nathan,

Just a thought..

I've seen a few slingshot design with metal core, sandwiched with wood, micarta, G10, etc. Which looks and must be a very strong slingshots.

What if someone were to design a slingshot like that, but the straight part of the body is actually a knife, blade facing downward. The slab can function as a sheath for the knife, when closed, it looks like just a slingshot. The fork perhaps has to be a bit narrow to accommodate a comfortable grip, I (like to think) have a medium hand, but I think I can comfortably held and work with 2,5 inch handle knife.

With metal going on the entire frame of the slingshot, it'll have the best of both world, a very strong catapult and, perhaps you can say a full tang knife.

Just a thought though... don't have the means to order one like it from you... well, yet! :lol:


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Very cool! An OTF design but OTB would be cool too!


----------



## Jesse Sha (Jul 23, 2013)

You should be careful,or the knife would injure the Rubber band


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Excellent Lord, to me is a masterpiece and unique. :wave:


----------



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

Truely amazing craftsmanship.


----------

